# Stuck at M Logo Trying to Flash CM7



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I was just trying to flash CM7 Nightly 14 to my friend's phone a few hours ago. However, every time I got stuck at the "M" logo and had to SBF. I just did this for my own phone and it worked perfectly, so I have no idea what the problem was. Here were my steps:


SBF back to 2.3.340
Root with Z4root
Installed Droid 2 Bootstrapper 1.0.0.5 (also tried Droid X verson)
Reboot into recovery 2.x.x.x
Wipe Data/Reset
Install the nightly .zip followed by the gapps.zip
Reboot device

I did this whole process 3 times (very frustrating and time consuming). Yes I also tried going into the factory recovery and wiping data/resetting.

What is strange is that SSX 2.0, which is based off of CM7, worked perfectly the first time I tried. He is now on that for the time being (man are the icons/images ugly in that ROM btw). Any ideas what could have been wrong?


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't you need to be on the 4.x.x.x version of clockwork to flash the nightlies? SSX works (just like I'm sure the original beta would) because of some reason that I can't explain. The nightlies require something different in the programming of the recovery program.


----------



## Superdroid (Jun 30, 2011)

You forgot to mount system, I did the same thing my first time.

The steps are as follows (once the zip is on your SDCard and you are in recovery):

1.go to mounts and storage
2.format system
3.format data
4.format cache
5.mount system
6.go back
7.go to install update from zip
8.select the update zip
9.install
10.install gapps (optionally)


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

Superdroid said:


> You forgot to mount system, I did the same thing my first time.
> 
> The steps are as follows (once the zip is on your SDCard and you are in recovery):
> 
> ...


I'm not able to try this at the moment but thanks! I am still confused though... how come I didn't have to do that on my phone? Also I searched all over and no one said anything about having to mount /system first...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya u dont have to mount system


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> ya u dont have to mount system


Yeah, I never had to mount system either. Here's what I did:

1. SBF to 2.3.340.
2. Z4Root
3. Droid 2 Bootstrapper and reboot into recovery
4. Flash original CM7 pre-nightly zip
5. Use ROM Manager and select 2nd-init recovery
6. Flash latest nightly

I've never had any problems. I know you can probably go straight to the latest nightly by just skipping the flash of the pre-nightly CM7 and using ROM Manager to flash the latest nightly. You probably don't want to be attempting to flash the latest nightly without being on the 2nd-init recovery (4.x.x.x).


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> You probably don't want to be attempting to flash the latest nightly without being on the 2nd-init recovery (4.x.x.x).


What I don't understand is that it worked just fine on my phone with 2.x.x.x


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Yeah, I never had to mount system either. Here's what I did:
> 
> 1. SBF to 2.3.340.
> 2. Z4Root
> ...


I wanna say that i flashed 4.X.X.X when i did it. But i dn...I cant remember now....But either way what swift said here should work.


----------

